#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-18
<Ankman> tres interessant
<kanouk> j'ai mis dans mes favoris Ankman , pas eu le temps de visonner encore
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir d2_racing 
<d2_racing> ça va kanouk ?
<kanouk> oui malgré un mauvais rhume et toi?
<d2_racing> ça va bien, à part la putain de neige à Québec 
<kanouk> lol nous on en a pas ici
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
<lborda_> nick lborda
<qwebirc60495> Bonjour Xubuntu c'est comme Ubuntu?
<MagicFab> qwebirc60495 bienvenu(e), non: plus léger et c'est XFCE, pas Gnome qui gère l'interface graphique (environnement bureau)
<qwebirc60495> hum 
<qwebirc60495> Wine fonctionne quand même sur Xubuntu car la je le vois pas dans mes applications
<cyphermox> qwebirc60495, oui, mais il doit être installé ;)
<qwebirc60495> il est installé c'est sa je comprend pas
<qwebirc60495> et je peux même ouvrir avec wine mais sa me fait un erreure comme quoi je dois le mêtre executable
<qwebirc60495> mais il n'y a pas la case executable dans propriéter permissions
<qwebirc60495> o.O il est dans le menu mais pas tout le temps et il est dans autres....
<qwebirc49095> Rebonjour problème du wine régler apat il est dans un document qui se nome autre
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox_> kanouk, bonsoir
<kanouk> allo cyphermox_ , ça va?
<cyphermox_> oui, et toi>
<kanouk> bien merci
<kanouk> j'apprends scribus
<kanouk> enfin je l'étudie
<kanouk> il est assez complexe
<kanouk> cyphermox_, question pour toi: quand tu veux copier un objet dans inkscape est-ce que tu as une fenêtre qui s'ouvre?
<cyphermox_> euh non pas supposé
<kanouk> moi j'ai 3 boîtes de dialogue qui s'ouvrent une à la suite de l'autre
<kanouk> un bug
<cyphermox_> beurk
<kanouk> beurk oui :)
<kanouk> en fait c'est pas la version fournie avec ma distribution mais c'est celle de getdeb
<kanouk> la 0.48
<cyphermox_> ok
<michel_> MagicFab, bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-19
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<moi__> bonjour
<Lrrr> bonjour toi
<moi__> je cherche quelqu'un pouvant m'aider à configurer mon pc de bureau avec tor mon notebook fonctionnant très bien
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-20
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<MagicFab> eh bien j'avais pas remarqué ceci: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw !
<sipherdee> excellent, et les mises à jour sont récentes.
<kanouk> bonsoir
<sipherdee> bonsoir!
<kanouk> bonsoir sipherdee 
<sipherdee> est-ce qu'on se rencontrera demain?
<kanouk> ya quoi demain?
<sipherdee> le party de lancement pour natty.
<kanouk> moi je n'y serai pas
<sipherdee> ok, dommage.  bbl.
<kanouk> une autre fois peut-être :)
<kanouk> bonsoir yhs 
<yhs> Bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> salut kanouk
<kanouk> salut cyphermox 
<kanouk> ça va?
<cyphermox> oui toi
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-21
<deuxpi> whoah l'affiche de ubuntu-ca: http://ubuntuone.com/p/lzI/
<mathben> bonjour :)
<cyphermox> mathben, bonjour
<cyphermox> tu viens au release party ce soir?
<mathben> cyphermox: avec certitude :)
<cyphermox> ok
<mathben> c'est la première fois que je vais aller au foonzo
<cyphermox> moi aussi ;)
<cyphermox> seul truc, c'est que j'ai un meeting de communauté ce soir, alors je vais être avec mon laptop et un peu occupé pendant un certain temps
<deuxpi> whoah n-m est wierd 
<deuxpi> cyphermox: je sais pas si tu devrais faire des tests avec 2 cartes wireless en même temps ;)
<cyphermox> bah j'en fais parfois
<cyphermox> ca marche pas si mal, même si c'est bizarre
<deuxpi> mouais
<deuxpi> j'ai demandé de me connecter à un nouveau réseau avec une carte, puis l'autre carte a décidé de se connecter à ce même réseau
<deuxpi> probablement parce qu'elle a "vu" une nouvelle config pour ce SSID
<deuxpi> le résultat pas joli c'est que j'ai eu trois fenêtres d'authentification en même temps
<cyphermox> ouain
<cyphermox> ca c'est précisément parce que les profiles sont pas barrés à une carte en particulier
<deuxpi> je vais refaire le test quand j'aurai fini mon apt-get upgrade
<cyphermox> autrement dit, pourvu que tas ton profile, tu peux changer la carte wifi complètement en tant qu'elle est supportée, tu perds pas tes configs et pas besoin de changements
<deuxpi> tout à fait d'accord; c'est probablement plus un problème de gui que d'autre chose
<deuxpi> le résultat en gros, c'est que j'ai sélectionné une carte, mais l'autre s'est connectée et a maintenant la "default route"
<deuxpi> ça marche quand même tsé :)
<sipherdee> ce soir j'apporte autre chose que moi et mon laptop? :)
<deuxpi> ta bonne humeur ! :DDDD
<cyphermox> sipherdee, ouin c'est pas mal ca
<cyphermox> meme le laptop est optionnel, mais moi c'est certain que je l'aurai
<cyphermox> ils ont bien le wifi là-bas?
<sipherdee> j'ai trouvé, une power bar au cas où. =)
<cyphermox> ah, ouaip
<sipherdee> oui-oui, ils le gère eux-mêmes.
<cyphermox> ok. merci, je vais ajouter une power bar dans mon sac aussi
<sipherdee> mathieu, as-tu une banderole ou un logo ubuntu qu'on pourrait installer dans notre coin?
<cyphermox> euh oui le team en a un, tapeu
<cyphermox> MagicFab, ^
<MagicFab> sipherdee, oui, je vais l'amener
<sipherdee> excellent!
<qwebirc58152> salut a tous
<qwebirc58152> est-ce qq'un peut m'aider svp?
<qwebirc58152> suis nouveau avec Linux
<sipherdee> oui, bien sûr.  bonjour!
<qwebirc58152> j'ai installe Kubuntu avec mon Win 7 en dual boot
<qwebirc58152> et j'aimerai desinstaller le Kubuntu
<qwebirc58152> comment faire?
<qwebirc58152> j'ai chercher sur le net mais ca marche pas
<sipherdee> tu avais redimensionné ton disque pour installer kubuntu?
<qwebirc58152> on donne que des trucs pour Win XP ou win vista
<qwebirc58152> oui
<sipherdee> dans l'administrateur de disques windows 7 tu devrais voir la partition ext3, il s'agit de la supprimer et de créer une nouvelle partition visible par windows (ntfs).
<qwebirc58152> mais je ne vois pas la partition ext 3 :-(
<sipherdee> est-ce que ça dit "partition inconnue" ou quelque chose comme ça?
<qwebirc58152> non, quand j'ouvre le dossier "poste de travail", je ne le vois meme pas
<sipherdee> pour le voir il faut que tu ouvre le 'Panneau de configuration' à partir du 'Menu Démarrer' et que tu sélectionne 'Outils d'administration'.
<qwebirc58152> ok
<sipherdee> sous 'Gestion de l'ordinateur se trouve 'Gestion des disques'.
<sipherdee> c'est à cet endroit que tu verras la partition.  fais bien attention!
<qwebirc58152> attention a quoi^
<qwebirc58152> ?
<sipherdee> je veux dire, il est toujours préférable d'effectuer une sauvegarde de ses données avant d'effectuer ce genre de manipulations.
<qwebirc58152> ok...  et comment desinstaller grub?
<sipherdee> j'ai trouvé ça: http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-support/34709-how-remove-grub-loader-get-windows-7-boot-loader-back-uninstalling-linux.html
<sipherdee> c'est surtout cette partie qui est risquée, grave tes données ou copie-les sur un disque dur externe.  tu as besoin de ton disque de windows 7 pour procéder.
<qwebirc58152> ok
<sipherdee> c'est dommage que tu désinstalle kubuntu mais j'ai déjà eu à faire la même chose.
<qwebirc58152> oui je sais...  j'utilisais Mandrika et je le trouvais vraiment bien pour un debutant comme moi
<qwebirc58152> j'ai vu le lien mais le probleme est que je n'ai pas de CD d'installation de Win7.  Il etait deja preinstalle sur mon laptop
<qwebirc58152> fait...  j'ai formater les partitions mais pas moyen de desinstaller grub
<qwebirc58152> :-(
<sipherdee> ok, dans ce cas j'allais te dire de changer la configuration grub à partir de linux pour qu'il charge automatiquement windows mais il est déjà supprimé?
<sipherdee> il y a sûrement un moyen à partir de grub maIs je ne l'ai jamais fait.
<Ankman> peut booter win
<Ankman> ??
<qwebirc58152> oui deja supprimer linux :-(
<qwebirc58152> je peux booter win mais jele choisis de grub
<Ankman> ouvre cmd
<qwebirc58152> ok
<Ankman> et la...
<Ankman> fdisk /mbr
<sipherdee> http://www.ntcompatible.com/How_to_remove_GRUB_loader_t28242.html
<qwebirc58152> ok.. mais j'ai: 'fdisk' is not recongnized as an internal or external command, operable program or batcch file
<Ankman> oooh
<Ankman> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/using-linuxs-fdisk-to-erase-or-fix-a-mbr-300256/
<qwebirc58152> ca ne marche pas
<Ankman> odd
<qwebirc58152> tjrs rien, j'essaie les liens que vs envoyer mais ca marche pas. tjrs le meme message
<sipherdee> dans le lien que j'ai envoyé ils suggèrent de passer en "recovery mode" lorsque windows 7 démarre et de procéder à partir de là.
<sipherdee> je dois y aller mais c'est certain que quelqu'un pourra t'aider ici.
<qwebirc58152> ok merci
<mathben> je quitte, @ tantôt!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-22
<kanouk> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-23
<kanouk> bonsoir
<qwebirc93793> bonsoir
<kanouk> salut qwebirc93793 
<qwebirc93793> J'ai un drole de probleme...
<qwebirc93793> J'ai instaler xubuntu 1 fois et je vois 2 ubuntu dans mon grub quand je les lance sa ouvre bien sur xubuntu mais quand sa load je vois le logo ubuntu
<kanouk> ah tu dois avoir fait une mise à jour dernièrement
<kanouk> normal
<qwebirc93793> ah bon
<kanouk> quand tu arrives à gdm
<kanouk> tu es supposé avoir le choix 
<kanouk> sur quelle session tu veux démarrer
<qwebirc93793> hum gdm = grub **** mode?
<kanouk> attends
<qwebirc93793> ok
<kanouk> je m'explique
<kanouk> tu dois entrer un mot de passe pour ouvrir ta session?
<qwebirc93793> oui mais c'est avant le probleme des 2 ubuntu
<kanouk> oui je sais
<kanouk> alors je sais pas ce que tu dois faire pour enlever le logo de ubuntu
<kanouk> tu démarres toujours sur ta session xubuntu?
<qwebirc93793> est-ce que c'est possible sa sois du au fait j'ais instaler xubuntu sur ubuntu
<qwebirc93793> oui car ya pas d'autre choix
<kanouk> tu as installé xubuntu au complet sur ubuntu?
<qwebirc93793> utilise un disque en entie
<kanouk> ce que je veux dire c'est que tu avais ubuntu d'installé et tu as installé ubuntu-desktop aussi?
<qwebirc93793> oui j'avais les 2 mais quand on instale en utilisant le disque en entier c'est pas suppose formater?
<kanouk> salut d2_racing 
<kanouk> qwebirc93793, il me semble oui que c'est supposé formater
<kanouk> tu as le cd de xubuntu?
<qwebirc93793> oui j'ai le cd et l'image .iso aussi
<kanouk> ben alors réinstalle
<kanouk> et ton disque dur est de quelle dimension?
<qwebirc93793> ...J'ai bien les ubuntu mais la tout ces problemes me les casses
<kanouk> bonsoir komputes 
<qwebirc93793> 200Go
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> moi j'ai xubuntu d'installé sur un vieux portable avec un disque de 80GB et à ma première installation j'avais utilisé le disque entier
<qwebirc93793> Sa parle pas beaucoup sur ce tchat je trouve
<komputes> kanouk: salut
<kanouk> et j'ai tout repartitionné et réinstallé parce que ça demandait beaucoup trop de ressources
<qwebirc93793> hum j'y pensse sa peux tu etre du a du mat trop vieux
<Ankman> salade
<qwebirc93793> o.O
<kanouk> salut Ankman 
<Ankman> 'llo
<kanouk> qwebirc93793, si tout ton système fonctionne parfaitement ça n'a rien à voir
<kanouk> qwebirc93793, est-ce que tu sais comment partitionner un disque dur?
<Musashimaru> kanouk, tu as combien de ram?
<kanouk> 512
<qwebirc93793> oui mais défois je cherche pas mal pour trouver ou partionner
<kanouk> tu peux utiliser gparted
<kanouk> habituellement il est déjà sur les cd d'installation
<qwebirc93793> Je me demande si je devrais pas retourner sur ubuntu avec la video qui bug un peu
<kanouk> tu vois mon xubuntu est installé sur seulement 50 g
<Musashimaru> kanouk, nem j'ai des systèmes sur 16Go
<kanouk> tes vidéos buggent avec ubuntu?
<kanouk> lol Musashimaru , je sais bien qu'on peut installer sur 16 Go aussi :-)
<Musashimaru> si la video bug sur ubuntu, ca buggera sur xubuntu... 
<qwebirc93793> oui ils rentre pas bien le sons lnikel l'image un peu sacade
<qwebirc93793> non c'est mieux mais beaucoup mieux
<kanouk> c'est qu'il doit y avoir quelque chose que tu n'as pas installé et qui doit être installé
<qwebirc93793> sa peux tu etre la ram?
<kanouk> tu as une partition swap sur ton disque dur?
<kanouk> mais même à ça, moi lorsque j'avais installé sur disque entier avec la swap ça ramait quand-même
<qwebirc93793> xfce moins dur a tourner non?
<kanouk> xfce oui
<qwebirc93793> je vois sa ou mes partitions?
<kanouk> installe gparted
<kanouk> tu vas toutes les voir
<qwebirc93793> ok
<kanouk> mais attention tu peux pas refaire tes partitions comme ça en direct
<qwebirc93793> Je fait dur 3 ordi sur linux et je suis meme pas capable regler les probleme tout seule
<kanouk> lol t'en fais pas qwebirc93793 , j'ai dû recommencer des dizaines de fois :-)
<kanouk> pour apprendre
<qwebirc93793> j'ai vu des bureau ubuntu qui ressemble au mac c'est quoi leur nom et est il lourd a tourner?
<kanouk> qwebirc93793, http://www.commentcamarche.net/contents/repar/partitio.php3
<kanouk> tu veux dire ça: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/natty
<qwebirc93793> exact
<kanouk> c'est le lancement ce soir
<qwebirc93793> je suis trop loins
<qwebirc93793> j'ai trois partitions
<kanouk> primaire, étendue et swap?
<qwebirc93793> sda1 sda2 et sda5(inconue)
<kanouk> ah!
<qwebirc93793> 184.35 gio 1.96 gio et 1.96 gio
<kanouk> il y a des tutoriels avec images pour gparted sur internet
<qwebirc93793> ok je vais chercher sa 
<kanouk> ton 1.96 gio doivent être partition étendue et swap
<qwebirc93793> les activitées il va tu y avoir dans le coins l'abitibi?
<kanouk> je sais pas
<kanouk> attend
<kanouk> s'il y en a j'ai pas ça dans la liste
<kanouk> la liste de événements: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qc/events
<qwebirc93793> il dois pas y en avoir
<kanouk> tu peux t'inscrire ici aussi: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<qwebirc93793> c'est a quelle heur ce soir? je suis curieux meme si je peux pas y aller
<kanouk> je sais plus exactement
<qwebirc93793> il se passe quoi au juste dans ce genre de lancement ubuntu?
<kanouk> j'y suis jamais allé
<qwebirc93793> donc 1ere fois?
<kanouk> pas une première pour moi puisque j'y suis pas
<qwebirc93793> ah ok
<qwebirc93793> bon moi je dois y aller merci beaucoup pour ton aide
<kanouk> de rien
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> c'va?
<kanouk> oui merci
<kanouk> tu n'es pas allé au lancement ce soir Ankman ?
<Ankman> oooooh
<Ankman> non
<kanouk> ça doit être intéressant
<Ankman> yep
<Ankman> ce soir
<kanouk> tu y es déjà allé?
<Ankman> ?
<Ankman> non
<kanouk> ok
<Ankman> tu?
<kanouk> moi non plus
 * Ankman hides
<kanouk> :)
 * kanouk hides
<deuxpi> euh... c'était hier 
<kanouk> c'était pas ce soir ?
<deuxpi> jeudi 21 avril 
<deuxpi> pas grave ;)
<kanouk> bah pas grave
<deuxpi> mais on a trouvé que le Foonzo c'était bien agréable et assez tranquille
<kanouk> première fois que ça se déroulait à cet endroit?
<deuxpi> oui
<kanouk> k
<deuxpi> auparavant à Montréal c'était au Saint-Sulpice
<kanouk> k
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir d2_racing 
<d2_racing> quelqu'un va au party de lancement de Ubuntu 11.04 à Québec ?
<deuxpi> euh... c'était pas hier ? (bis)
<d2_racing> ah merde, tu as raison :P
<d2_racing> j'ai oublié :P
<d2_racing> bon je vais y aller pour 11.10 dans ce cas
<d2_racing> par contre la version officiel sort le 28 avril me semble
<deuxpi> aie... on a des problèmes de communication; vous êtes trois personnes à pas l'avoir su :/
<deuxpi> d2_racing: exact
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-16
<zozovitch> Bonsoir tout le monde ! Je suis un jeune Algérien, Informaticien je souhaiterais contribuer a l'évolution d'Ubuntu ! Que pourriez vous me conseiller. Merci a vous. 
<Ankman> well...
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-20
<MagicFab> Bonjour!
<MagicFab> J'avais fait ce bug report il y a quelques mois mais il n'a pas été confirmé - qq'un peut le vérifier?
<MagicFab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/954397
 * Chex looks
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-15
<qwebirc12124> Bonsoir tlm
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-16
<Guest66897> Bonjour, je suis un utilisateur Windows qui veut se convertir à Ubuntu pour un projet média.
<Guest66897> Je ne connais absolument rien à Ubuntu ou Linux et je crois que j'aurais besoin d'un sérieux coup de pouce pour démarrer.
<cyphermox> Guest66897: tu peux envoyer un courriel à notre liste de distribution?
<cyphermox> ca sera plus simple pour avoir des réponses
<Guest66897> D'accord, je trouve l'adresse courriel où ?
<cyphermox> just une instant
<cyphermox> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<Guest66897> Un gros merci, je vais envoyer un mail en précisant mes besoins et attendre une réponse de l'un ou l'autre des membres.
<Guest66897> Merci encore.
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-18
<zunds> ola
<tottto-drummond> salut tout le monde
<IdleOne> heya tottto-drummond 
<tottto-drummond> salut IdleOne as tu essayé la 13.04
<IdleOne> oui
<tottto-drummond> moi aussi mais sur mon portable.. a date ca se passe bien
<IdleOne> stable a 95% nvidia me donne des petits problemes, rien de serieux.
<tottto-drummond> la seule chose que je trouve gossant c est que j ai pas trouvé le moyen d avoir mon icone de Skype sur le panel.. pour le reste c est ok
<IdleOne> create a .dektop file for skype
<tottto-drummond> ok.. et je fais ca comment
<IdleOne> devrais y avoir des example dans ~/
<cyphermox> IdleOne: soon we'll need to think about a release party? 
<IdleOne> cyphermox: I guess so :/
<IdleOne> I'm not in much of a party mood lately
<tottto-drummond> ok IdleOne.. j irai voir ca quand j aurai une minute
<cyphermox> OK.. Well me neither tbh 
<IdleOne> when is the release?
<tottto-drummond> on the 25th
<IdleOne> ouias, pas grand temps
<tottto-drummond> non pas vraiment
<IdleOne> cyphermox: We should all go to tottto-drummond's house 
<IdleOne> heh
<tottto-drummond> he he.. :-) ubuntu BBq by the pool lol
<tottto-drummond> but pool s water may be a little cold  :-)
<tottto-drummond> by the way I m not in Drummond anymore.. I moved a little closer to Montreal... Ste-Julie
<IdleOne> honestly the past 6-12 months I have not been very happy with Canonical and some of the decisions and I have been thinking hard about my association with them. Only reason I am still part of the Ubuntu community is because of the people, if it weren't for that I would have switched to debian (not sure I like the debian community much)
<IdleOne> tottto-drummond: I lived in St-Amable when I was a kid
<tottto-drummond> :-) IdleOne
<IdleOne> sure la Rue Remi
<IdleOne> hehe
<tottto-drummond> je suis sur la rue Lapointe.. pas loin du IGA
<tottto-drummond> actually I moved to my girlfriend s house..
<IdleOne> it's been 20+ years since I went back to there.
<tottto-drummond> quite a while lol
<IdleOne> back then there was no high school, no side walks, and no traffic lights
<IdleOne> la famille Gemme owned everything lol
<cyphermox> Tottto moi je suis à Longueuil / Boucherville 
<tottto-drummond> je travaille a Boucherville cyphermox
<tottto-drummond> Chez Robert Transport
<IdleOne> is Robert still private or did they get bought by Transcorp/Saputo ?
<tottto-drummond> It s still private.. and will remain ... Robert family owns 80% of the company shares.. FTQ owns the rest.....
<IdleOne> Good.
<tottto-drummond> Mentionning Transforce in the office is like talking about the Evil lol
<IdleOne> right, transforce. 
<tottto-drummond> Claude Robert has insvest a lot .. 2 years ago he has decided to make a green turn with trucks rolling with liquified natural gaz... 80% less polution than diesel truck.. and nearly 40% cheaper to run
<IdleOne> That is cool.
<IdleOne> What do you do at Robert?
<tottto-drummond> Traffic planner..
<tottto-drummond> I work on a compressed work week.. 3 days per week
<IdleOne> 18 hour shift?
<tottto-drummond> nope.. 12..
<tottto-drummond> I work Fridays Saturdays and Sundays... 36 hrs per week. but paid for 40..
<tottto-drummond> almost semi retired lol.. not too bad at 51 yo
<IdleOne> Traffic planner == Dispatch?
<tottto-drummond> well dispatching is about 50% of my workload.. 
<tottto-drummond> remaining is planning with customer.. and troubleshooting
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-21
<fl0rent> bonjour est-ce que vous savez si une party de lancement esst prévu pour 13.04?
<tottto-drummond> Bon matin
#ubuntu-qc 2014-04-16
<navalastro> jajaa
<navalastro> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2014-04-17
<cyphermox> IdleOne: poke
<IdleOne> cyphermox: ^
<cyphermox> ahah
<cyphermox> ouch
<IdleOne> careful where you poke me. I might like it 
<cyphermox> haha
<cyphermox> busy tonight?
<IdleOne> I'm going to try and be there
<IdleOne> 3rd floor like last time?
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> somewhere upstairs
<IdleOne> cool.
<cyphermox> that's usually completely free of people
<cyphermox> doko and barry might join us
<IdleOne> I did my exam for class 6 yesterday :)
<IdleOne> theory
<cyphermox> nice!
<cyphermox> I should register for this very very soon
<IdleOne> I got my 6R. Now I can do my practice with the school :)
<cyphermox> how long does it take for the classes?
<IdleOne> 2 weekends
<cyphermox> oh, that's not too bad
<IdleOne> 22 hours
<cyphermox> like, two saturdays?
<cyphermox> oh, two actual full weekends
<IdleOne> yes
<cyphermox> yikes
<cyphermox> maybe I can convince Catou to take it too
<cyphermox> then she will have her stuff for a tricycle ;)
<IdleOne> hehe
<cyphermox> hmm
<IdleOne> I still need to go get my helmet :(
<cyphermox> so I should register very very soon then, and get this done and over with before my next travel
<cyphermox> not many weekends left until end of may
<IdleOne> technic $735
<IdleOne> tax inluded
<cyphermox> 735 that's everything no?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> well, the courses
<cyphermox> theory?
<IdleOne> theory and practice
<IdleOne> 9 hours of theory, 22 hours of practice
<IdleOne> brb
<cyphermox> oh, ok
<cyphermox> well then it's probably possible to pay in installments
<IdleOne> back, and yes you can pay in two instalments
<IdleOne> I did half when I signed up and the other half I will pay when I start my practice (2 weeks?)
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Trusty Tahr 14.04 LTS http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<IdleOne> cyphermox: ping
<IdleOne> I'm leaving the house now
<MagicFab> IdleOne, o/
<IdleOne> MagicFab: :) you there too?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, no, at http://agendadulibre.qc.ca/event/901/
<IdleOne> ah ok
 * IdleOne is out
<IdleOne> talk to you soon
<MagicFab> decisions, decisions..
<Ankman> meh
#ubuntu-qc 2014-04-18
<ionreflex> Ping?
<ionreflex> ... quelqu'un sait quand les 'repositories' canadiens vont être prêts pour 14.04?
<IdleOne> Ils sont prets
<ionreflex> ... pour un update via apt-get? Fonctionne pas pour moi...
<IdleOne> what version are you running?
<ionreflex> 13.10
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<ionreflex> ... first time I have a chance to upgrade, kinda new to ubuntu...
<ionreflex> Thanks, I'll check it out!
<IdleOne> you probably just need to confirm you have the software channel to Check for all new versions
<IdleOne> ionreflex: Got it going?
<IdleOne> you can also do via terminal: sudo do-release-upgrade
 * IdleOne steps out for a bit
<ionreflex> Right, 'update-manager' is telling me about it...
<ionreflex> ... I don't know, I thought apt-get would have told me about the upgrade...
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-14
<Jcq> l
<cyphermox> Jcq: 'jour
<YvesLevier> cyphermox: J'ai une question...
<YvesLevier> quand tu seras libre svp
<cyphermox> oui>
<YvesLevier> cyphermox: Salut
<YvesLevier> Je fais la promotion des logiciels libres, même auprès des utilisateurs de Winchose
<YvesLevier> Existe-t-il un canal qui leur offre de l'aide en Winmachin tout en leur rappelant que Win est davantage un jouet qu'un OS?
<YvesLevier> Partages-tu l'idée?
<cyphermox> je ne sais pas si ca existe
<YvesLevier> Ouïouïouïouïou!
<YvesLevier> Je ne veux pas le faire
<YvesLevier> haha
<YvesLevier> J'en suis à demander aux gens de me dire ce qu'ils veulent plutôt que de charcher un control panel.
<YvesLevier> Merci de ta participation au libre :)
<Ankman> YvesLevier: Facebook ou Twitter pour promotion ca?
<YvesLevier> Ankman: Je ne suis ni Charlie, ni Facebook ni Twit.
<YvesLevier> On ne me vendra pas.  D'où mon intérêt sans compromis pour le Libre (Open)
<YvesLevier> ;)
<Ankman> pour promoter quelque chose FB ou Twitter peut etre perfect
<YvesLevier> Je n'en doute pas.
<YvesLevier> Juste que ce ne sera pas moi
<YvesLevier> Notre projet de Saint-Camille en Minetest a été approuvé à l'unanimité au conseil municipal
<YvesLevier> maintenant, la MRC (Township) m'attend au prochain conseil.
<YvesLevier> Pour élargir l'idée à la région.  Au Québec, les régions en arrachent (having an hard time) en ce moment
<YvesLevier> Merci à tous de votre support.
<YvesLevier> Ankman: Aussi j'utilise le port 6661 - (excusez l'anglais)  tell me when youre free to help me to solve that port problem
<YvesLevier> plz
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> YvesLevier: am here
<l4l13n> o/
<cyphermox> l4l13n: o/
<l4l13n> Je heureux d'avoir trouvé ce canal, j'ai ajouté au favoris :)
<YvesLevier> l4l13n: Bienvenue
<l4l13n> Merci :) Est-ce-que vous organisez encore des évennements de temps en temps?
<YvesLevier> Suis pas au courant de ça.  Événements?
<l4l13n> Ouai j'écris mal je viens de me lever, j'me force pas désolé. http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/archives/front_page2679.html?page=1
<YvesLevier> Je ne parlais pas de tes fautes.  J'ignorais qu'il y avait des événements
<l4l13n> Bah. <des événements> ... j'en ai vu sur le site qui date de 2007.
<YvesLevier> Très événementiel!
<l4l13n> Ça doit encore être 2%
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-18
<l4l13n> o/
#ubuntu-qc 2016-04-20
<eaglefire> jai un petit probleme avec ubuntu 16.04 LTS 
<cyphermox> eaglefire: bonjour
<cyphermox> nous aussi
<cyphermox> :)
<cyphermox> le problème c'est d'arriver à le sortir sans trop de bogues horribles
<cyphermox> eaglefire: quel problème?
<eaglefire> jai perdu dans le lanseur la logitheque
<cyphermox> introuvable si tu fais une recherche avec le bouton Ubuntu en haut?
<cyphermox> ( tu peux aussi chercher 'software', ca peut ressortir le bon programme)
<eaglefire> oui jai fait jai chercher mes jai pas trouver  je marque ptetre pas la bonne affaire
<Ankman> F2
<Ankman> umm. ALT+F2
<Ankman> nah, c'est pas ca
<eaglefire> je doit quiter 
<eaglefire> je re  plus tard 
#ubuntu-qc 2016-04-24
<Zara_> bonjour,
<Ankman> jour
<Zara_> je viens d'installer la nouvelle version de Lubuntu sur deux pc différents et le logiciel Phatch ne fonctionne pas sur les deux PC
<Ankman> Phatch?
<Zara_> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/phatch
<Ankman> Photo Batch Processor?
<Ankman> ic
<Zara_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538906
<Ankman> parlez vous anglais? mon francaise c'est ne pas bon, et personne est ici mais moi
<Zara_> voila ce que j'ai trouvé
<Ankman> python bug
<Ankman> on peut utiliser "convert" pour batching
<Sebastien> ton francais est pas si pire :p 
<Zara_> comment faire?
<Sebastien> i would help but i got to run to the office, bbl. 
<Ankman> ou nautilus-image-converter
<Ankman> Sebastien: thanks though
<Ankman> Zara_: example de convert: convert  -resize 50% source.png dest.jpg
<Ankman> can resize source.png de 50% et aussi convert il en PNG
<Ankman> mais nautilus-image-converter semble plus facil. essaye-il
<Zara_> Phatch ne fonctionne pas avec 16.04?
<Ankman> https://forums.archlinux.fr/viewtopic.php?t=10940
<Ankman> je ne sais pas de phatch. je prends convert. mais nautilus-image-converter "looks good to me too"
<Ankman> il semble le problem avec phatch est python (dependency). il peut prend un peu de jours et python est actualiser
<Zara_> il va y avoir une mise à jour?
<Ankman> python3.4-minimal:i386 3.4.4-2 -> 3.4.4-3
<Ankman> ici maintenant
<Ankman> mais j'ai Debian
<Zara_> comment je peux faire la mise à jour?
<Ankman> vous ne parlez pas anglais?
<Ankman> je crois ubuntu se update automatique
<Ankman> mais personne sait quand le python update arrive
<Zara_> rather, I can use google translation
<Ankman> je recommend d'essayer nautilus-image-converter. parce que nautilus est partde ubuntu. phatch n'est pas part de ubuntu (3rd party, comme firefox par example)
<Ankman> convert n'est part de ubuntu..
<Ankman> mais nautilus et ses "plugins" :-)
<Ankman> nautilus est comme Explorer en Windows. file manager
<Ankman> mais il est plus que file manager
<Ankman> oh, vous essayez de installer phatch apres download?
<Ankman> essyez de jamais download avec linux (ubuntu). utilise synaptics (software center). il a because de logiciels. et ils marchent
<Ankman> um, "beaucoup de logiciels"
<Ankman> synaptics --> chercher pour "photo" et lire l'instructions des logiciels il a la
<Ankman> --> installer
<Zara_> ok
#ubuntu-qc 2017-04-18
<nadst03> Salut le monde!
<nadst03> est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous connait Kerrighed ou l'utilise?
<Ankman> pas moi
<nadst03> merci... pour le suivi Ankman!
<cyphermox> nadst03: connais pas, c'est quoi?
<nadst03> ça permet de créer un super ordinateur en mettant en cluster un lot d'ordinateur pour rendre accessible l'ensemble comme étant un seul ordinateur
<nadst03> je ne trouve pas de mise à jour de puis une version pour Ubuntu 12.04
<nadst03> voici un historique pour ubuntu 8.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering/UbuntuKerrighedClusterGuide
<nadst03> je cherche des utilisateurs actuels pour savoir ce qu'ils font pour leurs mise à jour
<nadst03> http://www.kerrighed.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<nadst03> WHAT IS KERRIGHED ?	
<nadst03>   Kerrighed is a Single System Image operating system for clusters.
<nadst03>   Kerrighed offers the view of a unique SMP machine on top of a cluster of standard PCs.
<qwebirc81267> bonjour jai ubuntu de graver sur un dvd comment je je lintalle jai un portable avec sant lecteur dintegrer
<Ankman> essayer usb-stick
<Ankman> http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/16953-installer-linux-avec-sa-cle-usb-creer-une-cle-usb-bootable
<qwebirc81267> jai iso dubuntu sur un dvd avec un lecteur cd
<Ankman> avec?
<Ankman> "je lintalle jai un portable avec sant lecteur dintegrer"
<Ankman> sant (sans?)
<Ankman> c'est gravee deja? bon
<Ankman> veut installer ubuntu ou tester?
<qwebirc81267> instaler ubuntu
<Ankman> okay
<Ankman> lancer DVD, selecter laguage et apres "installer" http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation#methodes_d_installation_alternatives
<Ankman> bonne nuite...
<cyphermox> bonne nuit Ankman
<cyphermox> qwebirc81267: vous devriez pouvoir démarrer l'ordinateur en pointant le BIOS vers le lecteur cd... à condition que celui-ci le supporte. Après, vous pouvez suivre les indications à l'écran. Sinon, il faudra "graver" l'image sur clef USB, tel que Ankman disait
<cyphermox> nadst03: il ne semble pas y avoir eu de mise à jour depuis 8 ans... Kerrighed ca l'air mort.
<qwebirc81267> ok merci
<cyphermox> nadst03: de nos jours, à peu près tout est sur Mesos ou Kubernetes
#ubuntu-qc 2017-04-19
<nadst03> cyphermox: merci, je vais jeter un oeil sur ces 2 produits, mais il me semble que c'est du MPI et non SMP
<Ankman> seems like Unity was declared dead. the next Ubuntu shall have Gnome as desktop manager
#ubuntu-qc 2017-04-23
<secretmoon> Salut
<Ankman> hi
<secretmoon> j'aimerais savoir si vous avez déja essayer de vendre des cellulaire ubuntu au canada
<Ankman> pas moi
<secretmoon> est-ce que c'est dispendieux d'acheter 1 cellulaire ubuntu pour essayer car je ferai les essaye avec ma compagnie et encore j'aimerais savoir ou je pourrai me les procurer ???
<Ankman> je crois on peut installer ubuntu sur un android (side load)
<secretmoon> est-ce possible de le faire sur un ipad
<Ankman> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_pour_Android
<Ankman> mais... "En décembre 2014, la société Canonical et Bq annoncent officiellement la sortie d'un smartphone..."
<Ankman> et "Le 5 avril 2017, Mark Shuttleworth fondateur de la société Canonical, annonce l'arrêt du développement de Ubuntu Phone.
<secretmoon> dah... modine j'avais beaucoup de client a lui offrir lol
<Ankman> heh
<secretmoon> jetait juste pas encore sur le marcher du travail lol
<secretmoon> ou je peut me procurer des ordinateur a bas prix pour revendre du linux (industrie ou quoi que se sois)
<secretmoon> j'ai beaucoup de futur client qui s'attende a se que je sois capable d'en fournir beaucoup on parle d'ordinateur neuf meme si je vais utiliser de vieux ordinateur aussi
<Ankman> col
<Ankman> cool
<secretmoon> est-ce que tu en connais ??
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> !seen willl
<Ankman> no bot here it seems
#ubuntu-qc 2018-04-19
<Ankman> indeed
#ubuntu-qc 2019-04-17
<Sebastien> hi TankBot
<TankBot> Hey Sebastien
<Sebastien> are you a bot 
<Sebastien> because we don't need bots in here 
<Sebastien> hmm
<Ankman> sorry, was my bot. did not pay attention. will remove it from this channel then
<Ankman> thought it could be helpful, doing language tranlation, finding information...
<cyphermox> Ankman: I don't think it would really have mattered tbh
<Ankman> ok
